# Started the yard this weekend



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the fence up and the tombstones setup the way I wanted. Next year think I'm gonna do a more realistic cemetary fence instead of these little things. Considering they're small and bendy and the ground was dry because its been unusually warm this time of year and not a lot of rainfall setting them up was frustrating. Took nearly an hour to get them all in and thats making trips to refill the pitcher with water to soften the soil.




























The plan is to keep it simple, like a normal graveyard up until Halloween, then the ghouls come out.

This is where I plan on going with it ultimately: 










-TM


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you have a Home Depot, Lowe's, or the like in your neck of the woods?

We've gotten some great wrought iron fence from ours that stands about 3 1/2' - 4 1/2' tall.

Not too bad on price either considering it's iron and can be used year after year.

EDIT - Here's a pic I found at Lowe's website for at least the gate for the style of fence I'm talking about










And here's the fence panel...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

So ultimately your porch will be a mausoleum? That will be awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah those are pretty darn nice. But it'd be pretty close to 400 bucks to enclose my front yard properly (15' on the left and right sides; 14' to each side of the walkway; and 5' for the walkway = 63' of fence; divided by 3' a unit is 21 pieces at about 17 bucks a each) . I got about $200 bucks left on my budget this year and thats pretty much tied up in getting the materials to finish my props, the fog chiller, lighting, and the support for the facade.

I'll keep that in mind for next year. However we'll most likely be in a different house next season so the proportions of the yard could drastically change. Not to mention I plan on changing themes yearly.

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> So ultimately your porch will be a mausoleum? That will be awesome!


Thats the plan. I was originally gonna build one and still greet the ToTs in an enclosed porch. Then after I finished the first rendering I realized that the porch actually looked like a mausoleum and decided it would be more cost effective that way. In the driveway to the right I will throw up the ole reliable 10'x10' lawn canopy right next to the tree. Enclose it in black with a simple facade and set up a table with a cauldron filled with candy - an area which I've affectionately named "The Tomb of Vile Goodies".

-TM


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I hear ya... we just do the very front and have a couple of end pieces that swoop to the ground for a finishing touch.


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

You have it right, that fence needs replacing, and the porch has so much possibility! Other than that, looks good so far.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the lighting in place (much thanks to Rob at Skull and Bones) - all things considered with my limited budget and that accursed street light directly across the street I think it's coming along really well and I'm pretty satisfied with the results so far. Here's a picture of where it stands:










-TM


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

I did my fences with simple pvc and 1x2 wood...staked them into the ground with rebar and came out cheap as anything.

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/volunteerguy_photo/Halloween2007071.jpg

Wish I had your front porch set-up!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've always said that atmosphere can make or break a haunt. That lighting you added really punched it up! Do you have a fog machine? Or perhaps a couple of cheap strobes pointed at the tombstones (Target has some cheap small strobes for like $2).


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Cassie7 said:


> I've always said that atmosphere can make or break a haunt. That lighting you added really punched it up! Do you have a fog machine? Or perhaps a couple of cheap strobes pointed at the tombstones (Target has some cheap small strobes for like $2).


Thanks Cassie!

I have a 400w fog machine that I'll be pumping through a chiller. I do have one of those mini-strobes with the color gels I was gonna put inside my above ground grave (see the rendering) that I haven't finished up yet. Do the $2 buck strobes have gels? Those might look pretty darn nice with a blue washing the front sides of the tombs or maybe green washing the backs.

I also have a few props I haven't put out yet (a fcg on the porch, a pvc armature figure in the lawn, and a grave grabber). I'm really happy with the results so far and this year is turning out to be the best I've done yet.

-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Got the fence up and the tombstones setup the way I wanted. Next year think I'm gonna do a more realistic cemetary fence instead of these little things. Considering they're small and bendy and the ground was dry because its been unusually warm this time of year and not a lot of rainfall setting them up was frustrating. Took nearly an hour to get them all in and thats making trips to refill the pitcher with water to soften the soil.
> 
> I have this same fence, and I could not agree with you more! What a pain. I had my teenage son and one of his friends set it up for me this year, they were so aggravated by the time they got done! Hopefully some day I will be able to make or buy a better one for the graveyard and just use the small one for putting along the walkways.:devil:


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just pulled one out of the box (It's marked $2.50). There are no gels but a small piece of clear colored plastic could easily and cheaply added. I've used plastic colored report folders (school supplies) for stuff.

It's about 5 inches long x 3 wide x 2 high (roughly, I was eyeballing it). It has a strobe speed knob and takes 4AA's. It comes with batteries already in it, but they're probably those really cheap ones.

It also has one of those adjustable swing-arm stands.

It's not overly bright so it won't wash out your yard. That's why I like this little thing, it's strong but subtle and could easily be used to focus on a not-so-big area.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think this looks really good. I cant wait to see what you change in it next year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the lighting.
What size/watt spots did you use? I bought 3 more stake spots for my yard but was wondering if I needed something larger than the 85 watt spot lights.

I'd stay away from the 2.00 strobes. I have used a couple of those throw-aways in the past and ended up throwing them away after only a few hours use because the bulb burns out and can't be replaced.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I love the lighting.
> What size/watt spots did you use? I bought 3 more stake spots for my yard but was wondering if I needed something larger than the 85 watt spot lights.
> 
> I'd stay away from the 2.00 strobes. I have used a couple of those throw-aways in the past and ended up throwing them away after only a few hours use because the bulb burns out and can't be replaced.


@HB: I have 3 stake spots on each side of the house; 1 par38 85w green washing the house on each side, and 2 blue par38 85w in the front on each side. I'm considering adding 1 more blue to each side.

@Cassie and HB: I stopped in Target and only could find the $30 buck strobe with sound effects so I passed. I will probably pick up two more mini-strobes at Party City next week when I get back from my trip. Thanks for the tip though, for $2.5 each though couldn't go wrong - if I see em, will grab instead.

-TM


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

I havent started my yard yet been to damn busy....


----------



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

*Suggestion for Cheesy Plastic Fences*

I have used one of those cheesy plastic fences in the past and had trouble as well. One thing I did was to buy a LARGE yard stake at Home Depot (typically used for staking big trees) and I would use it to create starter holes. Hammer the stake in part way and then pull it out.

It made the job a lot easier.

-Dave


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Terrormaster, our Target had the lights (and other cheap items) right by the front door as you walk in. There were a couple of speed racks with sale items on them. They weren't over in the Halloween section. That's also where we got our 15 glow bracelets for $1


----------

